# Amp Research Extreme Running Boards $1600 BNIB



## troutalex33

Amp Research Extreme Running boards $1600 
Part no. AMP78254-01A

Brand New In Box 
Box has never been open 
Pictures will show models it can be installed on . This model has the (4) motors ,led lighting , plug n play wiring harness. These boards originally start at $1999.00 plus tax .
Excellent electric running boards I have them on my truck and love them . 


https://www.amp-research.com/powerstep-xtreme-running-board



832-531-9811
Text or call or pm 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33

O. B.O.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

